# Bonnet Creek - 1 Bedroom Deluxe - May 25-29 - 4 nights - $400.00



## dumbydee (Apr 18, 2018)

I have a 1 Bedroom Deluxe unit at Bonnet Creek that sleeps 4 for the low price of $400.

Only available from May 25-29, 2018 (4 nights) - I CANNOT ALTER THE DATES.

Bonnet Creek is located very close to Walt Disney World and offers a shuttle service (extra fee).

I will cancel this reservation if not spoken for soon so do not delay!!!

Delinda


----------



## beffiegirl (Apr 19, 2018)

dumbydee said:


> I have a 1 Bedroom Deluxe unit at Bonnet Creek that sleeps 4 for the low price of $400.
> 
> Only available from May 25-29, 2018 (4 nights) - I CANNOT ALTER THE DATES.
> 
> ...


Sent you pm


----------



## dumbydee (Apr 19, 2018)

beffiegirl said:


> Sent you pm


Reply sent.


----------



## Beachspace (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm interested, sending you a PM!


----------



## dumbydee (Apr 21, 2018)

Beachspace said:


> I'm interested, sending you a PM!


PM sent back.


----------



## bendadin (Apr 21, 2018)

Available?


----------



## dumbydee (Apr 21, 2018)

bendadin said:


> Available?


Yes it is.


----------



## dumbydee (Apr 22, 2018)

Still avaliable.


----------



## dumbydee (Apr 23, 2018)

This is still available!


----------



## dumbydee (Apr 25, 2018)

Bump.


----------



## Beachspace (Apr 26, 2018)

Just sent you the payment!


----------



## dumbydee (Apr 26, 2018)

Beachspace said:


> Just sent you the payment!


Thank you


----------

